# Need an opinion



## BlueDuck (Aug 18, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a satellite tv program for my pc and i would like to know if 1. is this a good idea? 2. What is a good trustworthy and safe satellite tv program to download? and 3. cost and how many channels would i get?

Thanks for any thoughts and ideas you can give me.


----------

